# Czech vs American vs DDR lines



## Rei

Since I'm new to German shepherds, does anyone have answers to my stupid question? 

I hear a lot of people say "my DDR boy" or "my Czech", well, what's the difference between a German shepherd that's from DDR, Czech, or American lines, appearance and behavior wise? I have absolutely no idea what any of this means, besides that it indicates the origin of the line.

Sorry for having to put such a silly question up, and thanks everyone


----------



## gagsd

Good place to start....
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html


----------



## Amaruq

The following will be broad generalizations.

Czech dogs are simply dogs imported from The Czech Republic. DDR dogs do not really exisit any more, however, dogs from DDR "lines" do exist. Both Czech and DDR LINED dogs stem from the dogs that were used in East Germany and Czechloslavakia (two of the larger Eastern Bloc nations before the wall came down). Many of these dogs are from the old border patrol lines which tend to be smaller in size than American lined dogs but heavier bone and tend to be known for the block type heads. They also have less angulation. These dogs were bred to endure the harsh climate and terrain of the border region and also to patrol the borders between the East and West. DDR and Czech lines are quite similar in looks, personality and work ethic. 

American line dogs have been bred for many generations primarily for the show ring. Structurally and personailty wise they are far different than the Czech/DDR. Am lines tend to be larger, longer and more angulated. 

Many American line dogs compete in OB, Agility and Herding mostly smaller flocks 3-30. DDR/Czech lines tend to work in SCH, Police, Military and German (tending) style herding (huge flocks 200-1000+). There are very few venues for tending in North America but Europe (to the best of my understanding) still has many active herding farms with the larger flocks that are not common in North America.

Does any of that help?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

and to add, since I've had all those lines and loved each and every one of them,, I liked my american line dogs, they were easy to live with and generally very nice dogs,,no real health problems (knock on wood),,,my 1/2 DDR lined dog and 1/2 american lined dog is one of my "heart" dogs, and probably as close to 'perfect' as I've always wanted. He'd go all day, but had no problems lounging around all day either..

My czech female (my first female), was a wide eyed awakening for me after having either american lines/ddr lines,,she was wired to GO GO GO..Another of my "heart" dogs,,that taught me everything, but probably not a dog for someone who was looking for a meek go with the flow type of dog.

My puppy, who is 7 months, is slovakian (pohracini/eurosport) by a ddr/czech male,,,she reminds ALOT of my other female on speed ))) She's alotta dog and also most likely wouldn't do well in a household who was just looking for a companion..Don't get me wrong,,she's social and loads of fun, but I don't think she'd do well in a household that wants a dog to settle after just a walk..

If your looking for a puppy, I highly suggest you KNOW what you want to live with and go from there..

Here's a pic of the little tyrant,,who ain't so little anymore,,she's 7 mths old


----------



## BritneyP

Amaruq- coming from a Czech/Slovak/DDR enthusiast, I just wanted to say that was a VERY accuarate generalization.


----------



## Rei

Thank you for the link and explanations - it really, really helped! I think I have a better rough idea now

Diane - your girl as absolutely gorgeous! Love her coloring








and no, I'm not looking for a puppy specifically with German, Czech, or DDR lines. I've already got my breeder picked and I'm pretty sure he's mostly American working lines...?


----------



## BritneyP

Rei- If you are referring to Haus Reid, it looks like his dogs are primarily German (west) working lines... I could be wrong though.


----------



## Rei

I am, and thank you for the correction! I'm absolutely clueless when it comes to distinguishing between lines, and I haven't thought to ask him yet. Thanks again


----------



## JakodaCD OA

actually I don't believe there is anything as "working american lines"..there ARE american lines that 'work',,but not like say,,west german show lines and west german working lines..

I am not 'up' on the west german dogs at all, (I prefer the east),,but I have heard and read on this board, that west german show lines may be easier to live with vs the west german working??

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here.. Also I think ALOT depends on the individual dog as well,,you will find couch potatoes in any line and off the wall dogs in any line..

Good luck with your new puppy,,and thanks for the compliment on masi,,she's a work in progress )
diane


----------



## Rei

I get it... but there are American show lines, right? I always thought there were.

I also think how a GSD does at home depends on the individual. I've asked around about working line vs. show line and get told that many people have had show lines that were tons drivier than their working line and needed a lot more exercise.


----------



## Emoore

> Originally Posted By: ReiI get it... but there are American show lines, right? I always thought there were.


Correct. If someone is talking about American lines they're almost always referring to show lines. The only exception would be that I've occasionally heard people refer to "american pet lines," and it's not really a compliment, i.e., dogs that aren't really bred for any purpose at all.


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: ReiI get it... but there are American show lines, right? I always thought there were.
> 
> I also think how a GSD does at home depends on the individual. I've asked around about working line vs. show line and get told that many people have had show lines that were tons drivier than their working line and needed a lot more exercise.


Many people mistake "drive" for nerve, temperament and basic activity levels. Dogs that require more exercise *could* have a nerve issue because they do not know how to "turn off* and settle in the house. Just an example.


----------

